# Eclipse/NetBeans package



## Generic1 (11. Jan 2010)

Hallo,

kann es sein das in Eclipse das erlaubt ist, packages zu haben die so aussehen:

de.test.application.package   // Package 1
de.test.application               // Package 2


In NetBeans ist das auf jeden Fall nicht möglich, da streikt der Wizard, wenn man das machen möchte,
Kann mich da jemand bestätigen oder korrigieren.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2010)

Die Packages sind definitiv legitim.
In NetBeans wird das erstellen von Packages beim Import von Projekten manchmal zum Problem, wenn man das Wurzel-Verzeichnis des Projektes falsch gesetzt hat. Dann sagt NetBeans, dass das Verzeichnis schon vorhanden ist.
Sowas kommt auch beim Umbenennen von Packages vor. Dann sollte man die komplette Package-Struktur, oder wenigstens die betroffenen Packags noch mal neu anlegen.
Das ist manchmal schon etwas verwirrend. Es geht aber auch in NetBeans.


----------



## Generic1 (11. Jan 2010)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:


> Es geht aber auch in NetBeans.



Das musst du mal ausprobieren. ich wüßte nicht wie ich das machen würde, ich glaub auch, dass das nicht geht, vielleicht kannst du mir dann nochmal schreiben wenn es geklappt hat, wie das geht oder wenn nicht, bestätigen, dass es so ist, 
Ich finds nämlich doof, es gibt für Netbeans einen Eclipse Importer, der aber soweit ich weiß das nicht auflösen kann.


----------



## L-ectron-X (11. Jan 2010)

Schreibe mal bitte, was du genau machen wolltest und wie du vorgegangen bist.


----------



## Generic1 (11. Jan 2010)

Ich glaub ich hab da vorher nicht ganz die Wahrheit geschrieben, Es funktioniert nämlich in Eclipse auch nicht (habs gerade ausprobiert), hab aber vor kurzem ein Projekt gesehen, wo das so war mit den Packages wie unten beschrieben:

1. Ich lege in NetBeans bzw. Eclipse ein Projekt an
2. rechtsklick auf "Source Package" -> New -> Java Package
3. Package- Name eingeben z.B.: com.java.forum.org
4. wie Schritt 2
5. Package- Name eingeben z.B.: com.java.forum    

-->> Meldung im Wizard in Netbeans: The File com.java.forum already exists
-->> Meldung im Wizard in Eclipse: Package already exists. Note: Views might filter empty parent packages.

Wie kann man das machen?


----------



## planetenkiller (11. Jan 2010)

Natürlich kannst du das Paket com.java.forum nicht anlegen, es existiert ja auch bereits. Sobald du eine Klasse in diesem Paket anlegst (z.B. Rechtsklick Projekt->New, Paket anpassen), taucht es automatisch auf.


----------



## Sonecc (11. Jan 2010)

Beide Entwicklungsumgebungen besitzen eine Einstellung, die leere Packages versteckt, diese Einstellung ändern und du siehst das package


----------

